# Campbell Hausfeld Compressor "freezing" up



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've owned 5 or 6 of those---that happens under two conditions---

Most common---it get shut off or unplugged while running--then when you turn it back on it is air locked and can't start up --solution---lower the tank pressure by pulling on the preasure relief valve--

This is just one of the things this machine does if shut off before it reaches full preasure and shuts it self off----


The other cause is low voltage----this machine does not like to run off of an extention cord or be powered on a light circuit---

What you are describing is common and in my experience is not a sign of a problem--


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I've owned 5 or 6 of those---that happens under two conditions---
> 
> Most common---it get shut off or unplugged while running--then when you turn it back on it is air locked and can't start up --solution---lower the tank pressure by pulling on the preasure relief valve--
> 
> ...


oh'mike,

Thank you so much for your swift and informative reply. 

What you say makes total sense because it could not be due to old age or so many miles on it because it happened even when it was brand new.

I think it is low voltage [long extension cord drops the voltage I suppose] and poor shut down practices by me.

I can correct the poor shut down practices I have done, but low voltage issues...

So, one more question...must I always avoid extension cords and plug directly into the wall, or are there other options?

Thanks again!

Soar


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use 12 gauge cords only--as short as practical---buy more air hose---use that instead of an extension cord----

Those are good compressors but you have discovered the one irritating flaw----


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

also , never plug a compressor into a outlet with anything else plugged in.
i always keep my compressor on a circuit that has nothing else plugged in this way there is no risk of a drop in amperage which can burn out the motor.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

yup agreed, i have the same one and have the same issues. i rarely use it now having pretty much everything that runs off of a battery now.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

That appears to be an "oilless" compressor and I agree with "Omike" on this one. Try this: IF you can hold the pressure relief valve (#6) open while turning the compressor ON, see if it will start up. This way it will not be "dead-heading", which is basically what "Omike" described.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> also , never plug a compressor into a outlet with anything else plugged in.
> i always keep my compressor on a circuit that has nothing else plugged in this way there is no risk of a drop in amperage which can burn out the motor.


woodworkbykirk,

Ok, I will remember from now on to only use a dedicated line/circuit when using this compressor.

Thanks!



princelake said:


> yup agreed, i have the same one and have the same issues. i rarely use it now having pretty much everything that runs off of a battery now.


princelake,

Are you saying you now have a compressor that runs off of a battery?

Soar



Thurman said:


> That appears to be an "oilless" compressor and I agree with "Omike" on this one. Try this: IF you can hold the pressure relief valve (#6) open while turning the compressor ON, see if it will start up. This way it will not be "dead-heading", which is basically what "Omike" described.


Thurman,

Ok, I will try your advice and see if that will help.

I think the biggest mistake I have made is I ran a temporary extension cord to our car port using 14/3 wire. Before I was using 10/3 wire and never had a problem. 

Also, I had several other items sucking up wattage when I attempted to use the compressor and it seemed to "seize up" much more than ever before and blew the fuse on the circuit quickly.

I have another 30 amp outlet that has the 8/3 wire, but it is outside the carport and I do not want to leave my compressor outside like that.

For now, I think I will lug the compressor outside to the 30 amp outlet when I need to use it, then run a longer hose to the car port where I do most of the work.

Thanks again everyone for your great help and advice...

I was sincerely thinking about tossing this compressor out and buying a new one, but now I realize that would have been a big mistake! Like I said, there is less than 10 hours on this machine...hopefully I will obtain many more years of service on it.

For those that own this model, may I ask how many running hours have you gotten out of it?

Soar


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I get about 3 years out of one---5000 running hours is what that is rated before you need to replace reed valve/piston and cylinder---Strong machine designed for heavy use---

Oil less units have less usable hours than oil bath units----however---if they are tipped over or frozen in your truck, they will still work----

I've had issues with oil bath units --they can run out of oil and then die----so I only have two of those---on the truck? Oil less---


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I get about 3 years out of one---5000 running hours is what that is rated before you need to replace reed valve/piston and cylinder---Strong machine designed for heavy use---
> 
> Oil less units have less usable hours than oil bath units----however---if they are tipped over or frozen in your truck, they will still work----
> 
> I've had issues with oil bath units --they can run out of oil and then die----so I only have two of those---on the truck? Oil less---


Thanks Mike!

Wow! So if I have only used mine for 10 hours, I may still have another 4990 hours left on it?

That makes me very happy!

On the other hand, if old age also takes a toll on this unit [this unit is over 10 years old], can anyone here recommend a second unit for me?

Here is what I plan on using it for:


Blowing out dusty computers once per month
Occasional paint jobs when I need a compressor for the paint can sprayer.
Pump up an occasional tire

I think I should stay away from the Oil Bath compressors...I read somewhere the oil units can cause trouble when using them to supply air for spraying oil based paints...
That's about it...

Thank you,

Soar


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I think yours is an oil less unit----if it is an oil bath one---pick up a bottle of compressor oil and change it---I use synthetic oil in mine---the viscosity is better for cold weather---


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> I think yours is an oil less unit----if it is an oil bath one---pick up a bottle of compressor oil and change it---I use synthetic oil in mine---the viscosity is better for cold weather---


How do I know if there is oil in mine or not?

Thank you!

Soar


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There will be a dipstick ---look it over very carefully---the oil fill/dipstick hole is easy to spot if it has one---


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

lol no mine isnt a battery. i bought all battery powered tools so i dont have to haul around the heavy compressor


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

princelake said:


> lol no mine isnt a battery. i bought all battery powered tools so i dont have to haul around the heavy compressor


Princelake,

Oh, ok, I see!

May I ask what was your choice of brand name on the battery operated tools?

I have tried Makita, Milwaukee, Dewalt, and several others...now I have switched exclusively to Rigid. Rigid is the only maker that I know of that offers lifetime warranty! For me, this is really, really good. I do not know if they still offer the lifetime warranty...it was for a limited time only and I had to register every tool. I picked up their combo pack and have been very happy with it.

I went through over $400 worth of Dewalt 18v batteries. Now I never need to worry about replacing batteries ever again!

Soar


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably a silly sugestion but have you ever drained the tank?


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> There will be a dipstick ---look it over very carefully---the oil fill/dipstick hole is easy to spot if it has one---


Mike,

I looked it over carefully, and no dip stick, no oil file hole too. So, that is good news! Thanks!



Larryh86GT said:


> Probably a silly suggestion but have you ever drained the tank?


Don't want to sound dumb, but what is drain the tank? Are you saying to let all air out of the two tanks?

Not sure what you are saying Larry! Please clarify.

Thank you,

Soar


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

soarwitheagles said:


> Don't want to sound dumb, but what is drain the tank? Are you saying to let all air out of the two tanks?
> 
> Not sure what you are saying Larry! Please clarify.
> 
> ...


When you use an air compressor moisture condensates in the tank and it has to be drained out. Mine is a single tank compressor and it has a drain cock in the bottom for draining the water. Looking at the parts list you provided the number 15's are the drain cocks for your tanks.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

Larryh86GT said:


> When you use an air compressor moisture condensates in the tank and it has to be drained out. Mine is a single tank compressor and it has a drain cock in the bottom for draining the water. Looking at the parts list you provided the number 15's are the drain cocks for your tanks.


Larry,

Thank you for the clarity. I have never attempted to drain water from the tanks, but I will give it a try in a few minutes and post the results.

For some reason, this compressor rarely has much condensation [otherwise I could not use it to blow out computer components].

Anyway, I will let you know if much water comes out when I attempt to drain the tanks.

Thank you!

Soar


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I tried to drain this compressor's tanks and not a drop came out.

I suppose that is good news. What I found shocking was the warning label that clearly states, "Drain tank daily to avoid corrosion and injury."

I have had this compressor over 10 years and never read the warning label! My bad. I suppose I will be more careful in the future.

I think areas with much greater humidity probably have a much greater challenge with condensation in the compressor tanks.

Thanks for your help! I will be sure to at least try to drain the tanks after each use.

Soar


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

soarwitheagles said:


> Well, I tried to drain this compressor's tanks and not a drop came out.
> 
> Soar


Or it is possible your drain valves are clogged. It is hard to believe there was no moisture drained out after 10 years of usage. I get some moisture in the tank everytime I use my compressor.


----------



## soarwitheagles (Mar 11, 2013)

Larryh86GT said:


> Or it is possible your drain valves are clogged. It is hard to believe there was no moisture drained out after 10 years of usage. I get some moisture in the tank every time I use my compressor.


Larry,

I do not think the drain valves are clogged...or perhaps we are talking about different parts of the compressor.

The parts I am thinking are used to drain moisture from the tanks are referred to as, "Drain Cocks" in the manual.

I am attaching a diagram with the "Drain Cocks" circled in red...are these the same parts you are talking about for draining the tanks?

If yes, then I think everything is ok with my compressor because when I open the "Drain Cocks", air comes rushing out very loudly and very rapidly, but no moisture in the sense no drops of water at all.

Are we talking about the same parts here?

I am beginning to wonder if places like NY have a much greater level of humidity in the air than the Sacramento, CA area....

Soar


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Your compressor is a baby----no water in the tank is not unusual---I use mine a lot--and only blow it off once a week ---during most of the year--when the humidity is high, once a day---


----------



## Larryh86GT (Feb 2, 2013)

Soar - Your are correct - those are the drain cocks. And the humidity in my area is pretty high. :yes:


----------

